

Sugar-free diet: Looking at what we love most to fix our biggest problems - matthewhardnack
http://matthewhardnack.com/blog/2012/12/31/sugar-free

======
ebbv
Going completely sugar free is a total pain in the ass, and IMHO, unnecessary.
There's sugar in everything. Ketchup, bread, orange juice, etc.

A few years ago I lost over 100 lbs and it wasn't through any gimmick diet, it
was from cutting down on the amount of food I ate and increasing the amount of
activity.

Those are the keys. IMHO, you will be a lot more successful over the long term
if you don't try to do some sort of gimmick. Just stick to the food you love,
but reduce the amounts of it. And just as important, find some activities you
enjoy that will help you increase your metabolism and build muscle tone.

